# Donations now accepted



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

As the forum has become bigger and more popular the amount of money to keep running is increasing. So we have setup a donations page

More details are available on the *donations page* 

Please help if you can so the forums can continue to grow!

Thanks 

Mia


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:scratch: What is paypal..and do I need a credit card ...cause I don't have one.....I would like to make a donation...


----------



## nevilleismybaby (Jun 18, 2004)

okay so, does the money automatically convert itself to Euros if you are say.....an American? and, it is too cool that I am on the Donations page!!! hehe :headbang:

does anyone know what 3 euros is in dollars, and 5 euros..etc. i'm not good on the exchange rate...


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

thanxs for your interest guys
pay pal is like an online service used to make payments directly to people, rather than sending a cheque, if you know ebay, its what alot of people use to pay for goods on there. 
If people wanted to donate by check they could, however unless the cheque is in english, itd probably cost more to actualy cash it than the value of the check, as they charge quite a high fee here to cash foreign checks

as for conversion of euros to dollars... hmm possibly one euro is about 2 dollars. i can check that online tho. 
I believe that possibly you cud pay dollars by selecting the option to pay "any amount", i presume that lets you choose the amount aswell as the currency. actualy i just checked and u cant change it from euros, this is what the help box sed



> What if I don't have this currency?
> PayPal lets you send money in any of the currencies we offer (U.S. Dollars, Canadian Dollars, Euros, Pounds Sterling, and Yen) without having to open a currency balance.
> 
> On the Payment Details page, we will show you the current exchange rate and the equivalent amount in your Primary Currency (generally, U.S. Dollars). When you pay, we will handle the conversion for you.


I can also speak to the admin about perhaps changing the payment options to dollars to make it less complicated as the majority of members will probably be more familiar with dollars
mia
x
PS as a thank you to people who help support the site we were thinking of creating an avatar which r supportes can place in their siggy

also i thort id mention we appreactiate everyones support to the site wether it be a donation or simply posting on the site which helps keep the forum active and popular  
mia
x


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

ok i just checked the conversion on a site called the universal currency convertor and have added the link 
http://www.xe.com/ucc/ 



1.00 EUR Euro = 1.20265 USD United States Dollars 


so one euro is almost equal to one dollar[/b]


----------



## nevilleismybaby (Jun 18, 2004)

thanks for the information Mia! i'll see what I can do in the next couple of days.... :wink:

PS... the siggy would be a cool idea!


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

what about the credit card thing? DO I NEED ONE?


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

oh sorry, i forgot to mention in order to use paypall you need a credit card, altho it also accepts come debit cards. 

mia
x


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

the chi people supporter siggies are now ready! so if youve already donnated feel free to snag one! 
more details are in the thread with the blinkies
heres there link
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?p=21998#21998

and a big thankyou to sassy who created the blinkies!
mia
x


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

vala444 said:


> :scratch: What is paypal..and do I need a credit card ...cause I don't have one.....I would like to make a donation...


 You don't have to have a credit card to sign up for PayPal. All they require is a valid checking account. With a credit card on file you are able to do instant transfers (they process right away) instead of bank transfers (they take 3-5 days).

Hope that helps. If you log onto www.paypal.com they will walk you through the process. It is quite easy to become a member.


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

Great idea! Hopefully if enough of us donate, it won't be such a large expense for Mia. This is a great community and I hope this forum stays online for a LONG time.


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

Mia I want to thank you for creating such a wonderful place where people can share there love for their chis. I hope that everyone can help to make this place stay around. I have meet so many wonderful people and chis. It would be so sad to lose our new friends. Once again thank you from the bottom of both our hearts.
Ericka & Kiwi


----------



## sillymom (Aug 25, 2004)

I am sorry, I don't mean to be so computer illiterate, but I am!!
I just made a donation, but I noticed when I was through, it didn't show my name or anything. So how do you know who sent anything in?

Also, thank you for this sight and all my new friends!! I just love chihuahua's and love talking to others that do as well. Not only is it a friendly safe place to be, but it is so informative! I get more information here than at my vet! You know the best part? My kids could get on here if they wanted to and I wouldn't worry at all, it is the first sight that I have ever found that is moderated daily. 
Thank you so very much!!
Lisa (sillymom)


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:banghead: Ok, I got a paypal account...what do I do now...I tried to donate but I don't see how? maybe i'm missing something...and mine is a checking account.... :dontknow: Help, anybody???


----------



## Lady&trampsmom (Oct 8, 2004)

*monies*

ive just donated 5.00 euros xx


----------



## Lady&trampsmom (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: monies*



MrSnugglesMummy said:


> ive just donated 5.00 euros xx


well i tried to but i wouldnt let me it says a error has accoured with the paypal site


----------



## chi_luv (Aug 8, 2004)

hiya i was just woundring can you donate like £5 or £10 something like that to this site because i really really want do dotate but i dont have alot of money because i am saving up for my chi as some of you know lols.
so can i donate that kind of money orrr?
thanks to anyone who helps,
sarah :wave:


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

thanxs for your interest in donnating , the donnations amounts are all done in euros you can imput your own amount, or you can choose an example amount, 1 euro is about 60-70p so 5 euro would be about £3, when you have a paypal account all the converting is done for you. there is no minimum amount for donnations except if its less then about £1/1 euro/$2, the pay pal charge for the transaction would mean that the money would almost all end up going to paypal.



> well i tried to but i wouldnt let me it says a error has accoured with the paypal site


thanxs for trying  , ill let you know if anything has happened, as i usualy recieve an email to say someone has donnated
mia
x


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

and thank you all for the nice things youve said about the site, it makes it all worth while. Im just so glad that i have a great bunch of moderators and a great bunch of members    
mia
x


----------



## chi_luv (Aug 8, 2004)

wel i think that this site is well worth it!  i want this forum to still be standing when i get my chihuahua

oh and for you peeps who know that i am saving up for a chi for when im 18 i only have £38  but i have had to like pay my fine for not returning this book lols


----------



## Lady&trampsmom (Oct 8, 2004)

i tried again but this keeps coming up its not my card paypal are having problems !!  
The PayPal site is currently experiencing technical difficulties with our credit card processor. We are working to solve this problem as quickly as possible. If you would like to Send Money, please fund your payment with your PayPal balance, PayPal Buyer Credit or bank account. If you would like to use your credit card, please return to the PayPal website later to complete your transaction. We apologise for any inconvenience this may cause.


----------



## Pookies mom (Oct 14, 2004)

:wink: got my donation sent... Love this forum... I set up my cot over there in the corner.. :lol:


----------



## princess'momma (Feb 2, 2005)

Just made a donation, I hope it went through ok. Thank you for a great information resource and a fun place to take about what we all love most, OUR Chihuauhas!!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Thanks so much for the donation we really appreciate it


----------



## Armando... (Apr 18, 2005)

I just made a donation...I hope it went through.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Thankyou so very much it is really appreciated to keep the site running :wave:


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

I just made a donation...it's not much cuz I don't have a job  

But I hope it helps! This site is great


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks so much!!!!  Dont worry any donation is greatly appreciated and is a big help! Thanks again


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

I was just wondering roughly what it costs to run this forum, I hope this is not too rude to ask    

Also what exactly do u pay for??


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I will let the admin knpow about your question :wave:


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Ta Clare!!! :lol:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Zoe

The admins had to pay an initial fee for 2 years

They spent quite a large sum at first using sponsored listings to help build the userbase. 

Ongoing the forum costs a fair sum to host each month, this cost is growing every month but we are being proactive with quotas and so forth to try and stop it spiralling too much

hence why donations are great :wave:


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

I see thanks Clare!!!


----------

